# Powerlifting routine for beginners?



## jreadman23 (Feb 8, 2015)

Break it Down if this isnt on point or someone wants to add . I'm going with this routine for 6 months. Will put up baseline#s when I get them tonight 
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2008/12...ting-and-how-to-add-110-pounds-to-your-lifts/


----------



## mickems (Feb 8, 2015)

it's not the weights,  the power mullet is key.


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 8, 2015)

Woah slow down, I have to work up to the mullet. When I get big I'll expect a rat tail too


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

Pussy. Go with Sheiko and man the **** up. I am dead serious. If you get thru that month it will change how you train forever.


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 8, 2015)

I dl the app. Reading and writing down the routine right now. Starting tonight


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2015)

jreadman23 said:


> I dl the app. Reading and writing down the routine right now. Starting tonight


Ask me questions on sheiko if you have any. Some of it is weird because it's a translation from russian. 

Do every rep of every set. If it feels easy your 1rm is set too low.


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 8, 2015)

I set everything up. Press pump it says nothing to do go to menu.no menu. I made a paper spread sheet might work off of that


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 8, 2015)

Forget it. Found a link in here calculates everything nice nice thanks again


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Day 1 in the books


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Fail fuzzy


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2015)

We are all familiar with the spreadsheet. It's posted in the sheiko forum.  Go start a training log so I can follow.


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 9, 2015)

That was my #s I did today. I'm on my phone. You can delete those posts I'll try to get some clear ones up


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2015)

Go start a log in the journals section though.

I catch you slacking and you get the foot up the ass.


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 9, 2015)

No way brother. It felt real good. I wish I could do day 2 right now


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm weak. I know


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 9, 2015)

Should I be sore? My legs are somewhat and the bench reps were tough but I'm not really sore


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 15, 2015)

Week 2: added 10lb to my bench dl & squat dialing in the #.
Might jump to workout #30.  #29 is a warm up I think I'm ready for #30


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 15, 2015)

jreadman23 said:


> Week 2: added 10lb to my bench dl & squat dialing in the #.
> Might jump to workout #30.  #29 is a warm up I think I'm ready for #30


Do the 4 weeks of 29. If you aren't sore your maxes are off. Maybe not so much sore and just tight. Lat cramps wiping your ass kinda stuff.


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 15, 2015)

What? Yeahhh. Okayy!! I'll re-check my maxs


----------



## zapata99 (Feb 18, 2015)

the power is the key


----------



## jreadman23 (Feb 22, 2015)

2 weeks in. Feel stronger my squat isn't going up but I just adjusted my#s hopefully the next two weeks will be better.like the routine looking forward to it thanks fo
r the recommendation


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 22, 2015)

Just stick with it brother.  Numbers will come but put the time in.  You are on a good path.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 22, 2015)

jreadman23 said:


> 2 weeks in. Feel stronger my squat isn't going up but I just adjusted my#s hopefully the next two weeks will be better.like the routine looking forward to it thanks fo
> r the recommendation


How do you know your squat isn't going up if you haven't done a 1rm? 

Stay with it. If squat days are too easy bump the max by 20lbs again.


----------



## jreadman23 (Mar 17, 2015)

Thx pob.  
Dl-195
Squat-215
Bench-210

Weight - 192 
Taking a week off then back at it. 
Pob #1


----------

